# Okuma EVX-S-1002MH good or bad?



## boghy (Jan 29, 2011)

This is my first post here on this forum and i would like to say "Hi to all of you here!"
I couldn't find any opinion or near answer for may dilemma therefor i would like anyone's opinion that has more experience then i do with this.
I purchase today an brand new Okuma EVX-S-1002MH IM8 surf fishing that comes with lifetime warranty and i went out in the surf to try it. After few casts with an 3oz metal i decided to fish on the bottom. I changed the rig with an 8oz weight and i cast without bait three times so i can have a feel for it. Unfortunately at my third cast the rod snapped!
Here are some photos:








and








My dilemma with this problem is the following:
Should i request a replacement for the rod and keep myself away from casting with 8oz even though on the rod was rated up to 8oz or to return it?
Should i consider for purchase something else which i'm not really sure what? I really liked that this was a very light surf rod in 3-8oz class 20-40lbs. The way how this rod snapped would that indicate a blank problem, manufacture fault or just this rod is not really designed for 8oz rating?
I'm confuse on what should i do next, so i would really appreciate some help.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*You could lob 8 with that rod, but if ya hump on it KABOOM*

Most rods ratings if ya cut them in half that is what they will throw the best, or the sweet spot.. With that rod I would say your sweet spot is bout 4 and change. I would bet you were bombing that 3 oz metal out there cause the rod liked it...

Most of the Custom Heavers that I build are Rated for up to 16 oz's, that is why we can Hump on them hard with 8nbait and not have a KABOOM,

Take into consideration the weight of your terminal tackle and bait....

Nice inexpensive rod, we sell tons of them @ the Roost... Sea Mullet PupDrum type of rod that will bomb metal to spanish and blues...

Most manufactures will replace their product, just contact them and find out the shipping procedures..


----------



## boghy (Jan 29, 2011)

JAM said:


> Most rods ratings if ya cut them in half that is what they will throw the best, or the sweet spot.. With that rod I would say your sweet spot is bout 4 and change. I would bet you were bombing that 3 oz metal out there cause the rod liked it...
> 
> Most of the Custom Heavers that I build are Rated for up to 16 oz's, that is why we can Hump on them hard with 8nbait and not have a KABOOM,
> 
> ...


On the 3rd cast with 8oz weight, no bait, the rod snapped.
If snapped so easy, i'm wondering how can hold a big fish?
I don't know anyone owning a rod in this series to give me a feedback.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

boghy said:


> On the 3rd cast with 8oz weight, no bait, the rod snapped.
> If snapped so easy, i'm wondering how can hold a big fish?
> I don't know anyone owning a rod in this series to give me a feedback.


You can catch and hold a big fish, you have to remember, let the rod and reel do the work. Like JAM said, most factory rods are over rated and won't throw what it says on them. If it were me, Send it back and have them replace it.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

its probably a defect in the graphite blank, take it back and try another if that one shatters get your money back. before i knew any better i was testing some of my glass rod and graphite one to see what kind of action the tip were, the glass ones bent nice and easy but the graphite im7 shattered when i pulled it down:redface: took it to a friend to see if he could fix it but no used it for parts for a new rod. he told me never to pull a graphite rod buy the tip push it against the ceiling or floor to check the action.

i picked up a 12' t-glass e-glass blend last spring MH rated to 8oz had no problem with 8nbait but 5-6oz was the sweet spot, would probably do 10oz but im afraid id cut my finger off


----------



## boghy (Jan 29, 2011)

i have a daiwa sealine 15' rated to 1- 6oz. With that i'm able to cast 5-6oz plus bait no problem. And that's nothing comparing to the show that i did last summer on a pier when hooked, which everyone told me, a loggerhead turtle over 250lbs - a jet ski size - in that fight the rod bend over 90 degree pulling the monster for over an hour, but i'm not looking for that with okuma. I'm looking to have a light rod and some stiffness.
I'll give another chance to okuma evx. If snaps again on me just by casting, then i'll return it. This rod is very stiff, but yet very light. I'm afraid because of this snap that if i'll lift a bluefish with this rod will snap again.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

The act of fighting a fish, puts nothing as far a strain on a Rod... The initial LOAD on the Cast with weight, which happens fast is what breaks Rods.... I would suggest dial in what you are after.. if you want to throw 8 all the time then this is not the Rod for you... This rod IMHO is a Metal Rod with Light Duty Bottom Fishing... Not an 8nbait rod..They make an EVS Model that is 12 foot that handles 10 oz's... No one Rod Does it all, if that were the case all of us would have only one rod... Heck I got 5 trout rods 3 Spanish rods and 4 heavers, all designed to do something a little bit different then the other... Send it back they will take it, go easy on it with the larger weights... 

JAM


----------



## boghy (Jan 29, 2011)

I got a replacement rod, and today i got a 5-6lbs jack crevalle in 20 sec without a problem. I was able to lift the fish on the pier easy, so i guess the rod that i had was defective. 3-4oz weight cast far enough where i can't see or hear the drop. So far so good. 
Thank you guys for all of your advices. I'm happy now.


----------

